# Fan on video card not running.



## fwLogCGI (Oct 4, 2009)

Its a BFG NVIDIA GeForce 8400 GS 512MB PCI video card.

It works but the fan is not doing anything.


----------



## ArielMT (Oct 4, 2009)

Does the fan twitch when you turn the PC on?  The only thing I can think of without suggesting outlandish hacks are the obvious re-seat the card and double-check the fan connector.


----------



## fwLogCGI (Oct 4, 2009)

ArielMT said:


> Does the fan twitch when you turn the PC on?  The only thing I can think of without suggesting outlandish hacks are the obvious re-seat the card and double-check the fan connector.


The fan does not twitch, and its connected.
Also, I tried it in 2 different computers.


----------



## Runefox (Oct 4, 2009)

Does it resist being spun manually? If so, it's seized and you'll be needing a new fan.


----------



## fwLogCGI (Oct 4, 2009)

Runefox said:


> Does it resist being spun manually?


Yes.


> If so, it's seized and you'll be needing a new fan.


How?


----------



## ArielMT (Oct 4, 2009)

Runefox said:


> ... it's seized and you'll be needing a new fan.



I saw pictures of the card on shopping sites.  The heat sink and fan both look like it's a proprietary design; a corner is notched.


----------



## Runefox (Oct 4, 2009)

ArielMT said:


> I saw pictures of the card on shopping sites.  The heat sink and fan both look like it's a proprietary design; a corner is notched.


Oh, ouch. I've seen coolers like that before, what a pain. x_X; Well... It's sometimes possible to rig something up with a replacement cooler, but at this point, it's a lot easier and cheaper to just buy a new video card. It's just an 8400GS; A 9400GT goes for around $60 or $70 CAD around here at local shops, it should be cheap as dirt in the 'states, especially on Newegg. Yeah, $45. Grab one - It's a surprisingly powerful little card, it's a step up, and you'll spend that on trying to find a replacement cooler anyway.


----------



## fwLogCGI (Oct 4, 2009)

Runefox said:


> but at this point, it's a lot easier and cheaper to just buy a new video card.


OK.

Thanks.


----------



## Runefox (Oct 4, 2009)

Yeah, if you had something a little higher-end, I might suggest otherwise, but for an 8400GS, you're better off with a new card.


----------



## ZentratheFox (Oct 4, 2009)

Runefox said:


> Yeah, if you had something a little higher-end, I might suggest otherwise, but for an 8400GS, you're better off with a new card.



Yup, this.


----------



## fwLogCGI (Oct 4, 2009)

Runefox said:


> Yeah, if you had something a little higher-end, I might suggest otherwise, but for an 8400GS, you're better off with a new card.


Is this good? [Link]


Also, before I buy a new card, I tried this:
http://i694.photobucket.com/albums/vv305/fwlogcgi/100_0917.jpg
(Used super glue to get it on.)
Without that black fan, it wont turn on with 2 monitors. With it, it gets to the login screen then crashes.


----------



## ZentratheFox (Oct 4, 2009)

fwLogCGI said:


> Is this good? [Link]
> 
> 
> Also, before I buy a new card, I tried this:
> ...



Good brand (evga is fantastic), and for a card to display dual screens (and maybe very light gaming), that card should be just fine.

Though, if it were me, I'd spend a little more and grab something like an ATi HD4670.


----------



## The Blue Fox (Oct 6, 2009)

Man that sucks. 
I had a few GPU fans die on me. it seams to happen more on the lower end card's with me. I am thinking it must be ether cheaper components or the small er cooler's they use get to hot causing the fan to burn out.


----------



## Sinjo (Oct 7, 2009)

Get a 9800 for fifty more dollars.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814143149


----------

